# Mainstream Musik! Alles scheiße oder doch nicht?



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

moin,
in diesem thread gehts um die frage: ist "mainstream" musik wirklich immer scheiße?
erstmal müssen wir aber klären, was ist eigentlich mainstream musik und woher weiß man das es mainstream ist?

MfG
der lachende mann


EDIT:
ganz vergessen, in welcher musik richtungen gibt es eurer meinung nach die meisten mainstream bands?


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

_Mainstreammusik_: Musik die man selber nicht leiden kann aber viele in deinem Umfeld

Im moment ist doch David Guetta sehr populär, ich kann ihn überhaupt nicht leiden

Edit: am meisten Mainstream..glaub ich Rap & Metal/Hardcore

_Rap_ alle finden auf einmal K.I.Z geil..keine Ahnung warum?

_Metal/Hardcore_ Du willst hardcore sein? Dann hör *Bring me the horizon* und kauf dir ein T-Shirt von ihnen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Mainstream Musik ist in meinen Augen Musik, die hauptsächlich Leute hören, deren Musikgeschmack durch die Medien stark beeinflusst wird. Auch ist Mainstream, was sehr oft im Radio läuft. Ich würde hauptsächlich Pop Musik als Mainstream bezeichnen. Mainstream ist nicht immer shclecht. Dennoch prostituieren sich manche Sänger um den Mainstream Status zu erlangen. Manche jedoch schaffen dies, weil ihr Lied einfach gut ist.
Tja, ich hab schon die Musikrichtung genannt, beovr dus gesagt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich mag David Guetta au net. DAS ist auch Mainstream, Mainstreamhouse Musik.


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2009)

Es ist halt "cooler" einen Musikgeschmack jenseits des Mainstreams zu haben.
Irgendwann nach der Pubertät läst man sich von dieser Meinung und hört einfach das was einem gefällt.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es ist halt "cooler" einen Musikgeschmack jenseits des Mainstreams zu haben.



Ich find es wird zu viel drauf geachtet ob etwas Mainstream ist
Wenn viele Leute den gleichen Künstler gut finden heißt das doch dass der Künstler alles Richtig macht
Da fällt mir ein Zitat ein 


> Scheiße ich bin Mainstream, ich esse Brot


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2009)

Naja, es gibt auch Künstler die ich scheisse finde die ab und an mal ein gutes Lied rausbringen. Das haben sie dann weder selbst geschrieben, noch produziert und schiefe Töne kann man zur Not auch grade biegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn ich das Lied gut finde höre ich es halt trotzdem.

Allerdings ist es so dass die Halbwertszeit von solchen "Ohrwürmern" oft sehr gering ist.

Ich bringe es auch fertig mal Robbie Williams zu hören, finde aber The Tragically Hip (wobei die ja auch nicht gerade unbekannt sind) weitaus besser.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es ist halt "cooler" einen Musikgeschmack jenseits des Mainstreams zu haben.
> Irgendwann nach der Pubertät läst man sich von dieser Meinung und hört einfach das was einem gefällt.



Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Es ist halt immer "cool" wenn man anders ist und Bands toll findet die sonst keiner toll findet, was eigentlich schwachsinn ist. Die meisten "Mainstream"-Künstler sind so erfolgreich, weil sie einfach gute Musik machen. Und ja, ich behaupte sogar das Tokio Hotel sich ihren Erfolg hart erarbeitet haben. Muss man sie deswegen jetzt lieben oder hassen? Nein! Hört einfach worauf ihr bock habt und scheißt drauf ob es mainstream oder underground ist.


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Es ist halt immer "cool" wenn man anders ist und Bands toll findet die sonst keiner toll findet, was eigentlich schwachsinn ist. Die meisten "Mainstream"-Künstler sind so erfolgreich, weil sie einfach gute Musik machen. Und ja, ich behaupte sogar das Tokio Hotel sich ihren Erfolg hart erarbeitet haben. Muss man sie deswegen jetzt lieben oder hassen? Nein! Hört einfach worauf ihr bock habt und scheißt drauf ob es mainstream oder underground ist.


/sign
Mehr gibt es (erstmal) nicht zu sagen... bevor der taktlosse Vernichter oder wie er heißt auftaucht


----------



## Lillyan (12. Dezember 2009)

Mainstream ist eh ein blöder Begriff, weil es schon viel zu lang einen negativen Beigeschmack hat. Ich habe z.B. "the Killers" gehört als sie in Deutschland noch sehr unbekannt waren. Jetzt sind sie hier erfolgreich und bekannt und man könnte sie durchaus als Mainstream bezeichnen, sind sie deswegen jetzt schlechter? Muss ich mich jetzt dafür schämen, dass ich den selben Musikgeschmack wie ein paar Tausend andere habe?

Ich kann mich Haxxler nur anschließen: Einfach hören was einem gefällt... und wenn es halt ein paar andere Menschen auch mögen macht es keinerlei Unterschied.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Die ganze Diskussion um Mainstream ist eigentlich sinnlos. Man kommt auf kein Ergebnis. Man kann Mainstream auf 1000 Arten interpretieren.


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Ich Kanne von mir behaupten nicht Main Stream zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muse is und wierd niemals Mainstream werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Dezember 2009)

Mainstream-Mucke ist für mich in erster Linie typisch radiotaugliches. Aber "alles scheiße" würd ich nu auch nicht sagen. Naja, im Alter wird man bekanntlich toleranter und auch im Radio laufen mittlerweile ab und zu Songs die mir ganz gut gefallen und aus ganz anderen Richtungen kommen (privat Metal-Fan). Wie Tikume schon sagt, irgendwann hört man einfach das was einem gefällt, und das darf auch mal "Mainstream" sein... wen juckts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. "the Killers" gehört als sie in Deutschland noch sehr unbekannt waren. Jetzt sind sie hier erfolgreich und bekannt und man könnte sie durchaus als Mainstream bezeichnen, sind sie deswegen jetzt schlechter?



Nein, aber total kommerziell!!!111


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> EDIT:
> ganz vergessen, in welcher musik richtungen gibt es eurer meinung nach die meisten mainstream bands?



die frage lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten
mainstream kann man mit etabliert oder hauptrichtung übersetzen
pop ist vom lateinischen populus abgeleitet was soviel wie populär bedeutet (wer hätte das gedacht?^^)

allerdings tummeln sich in der trance und house szene auch viele mainstream produktionen

was genau mainstream ist, ist wohl auch eine frage des persönlichen empfindens
meiner ansicht nach wird vor allem versucht ein ohrwurm zu erzeugen der eine breite masse ansprechen soll
lyrische oder musikalische quälitäten stehen da erstmal hinten an
oder habt ihr jemals erlebt das leute die pop hören nach einem jahr immernoch ihre alten Britney Spears Alben rauskramen?
sowas wird einen monat lang wie blöde gehört und fällt dann in vergessenheit
oder bandtreue ist den meisten auch ein fremdwort
es wird das gehört was halt grade alle "gut" finden d.h. einen gewissen grad von gruppenzwang würde ich hier auch nicht ausschließen


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> _Metal/Hardcore_ Du willst hardcore sein? Dann hör *Bring me the horizon* und kauf dir ein T-Shirt von ihnen



Kopf>Tisch - und zwar heftig.

Wenn schon rumlästern, dann wenigstens nicht dumm.

BMTH ist Deathcore. Deathcore ist Death Metal + Metalcore.
Und BMTH sind unter Szene-Kids nur so beliebt, weil ihr Album "Suicide Season" um ein Thema geht, worüber sie sich gerne Gedanken machen.
Frag die Kids mal, was "Count Your Blessings" ist ... die haben kein Plan.


EDIT: Achja - Mainstreammusik ist für mich vor allem die Top100 Charts. Das Radiogedöns der Standardsender etc. Nicht oft sehr anspruchsvoll, aber genau deshalb beliebt.


----------



## Knallfix (13. Dezember 2009)

Viel "schlimmer" als Mainstreet Musik ist der Fan von der mehr oder weniger unbekannten Geheimtip Superduper obercoolen secret Bands, die nur er und 5 andere kennen.
Sollte diese Band es schaffen, einen ihrer Songs in die Charts zu bekommen, fangen diese 6 alten Fans an von Kommerzband(e), dem Mainstreet hingeben, Wurzeln verraten etc zu fasseln. Immer toll, wenn man sowas liest.

K


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde Mainstream nicht schlimm, es ist doch scheiß egal was oder wie die Band oder der/die Sänger/in sind, jeder sollte das hören was er mag und nicht denken er sei cool, weil er kein Mainstream Zeug hört.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (13. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es ist halt "cooler" einen Musikgeschmack jenseits des Mainstreams zu haben.
> Irgendwann nach der Pubertät läst man sich von dieser Meinung und hört einfach das was einem gefällt.


Es gibt nunmal Leute, deren Geschmack sich von der breiten Masse unterscheidet, und diese hören dann zumindest größtenteils Musik abseits des Mainstreams. Ich höre auch größtenteils Musik, die eher untergrund ist. Ich würde allerdings nie aufhören Musik zu hören, nur weil sie Mainstream wird. Außer natürlich, wenn sich dabei auch der Stil in eine Richtung verändert, die ich nicht mag, was leider oft vorkommt.





Haxxler schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Es ist halt immer "cool" wenn man anders ist und Bands toll findet die sonst keiner toll findet, was eigentlich schwachsinn ist. Die meisten "Mainstream"-Künstler sind so erfolgreich, weil sie einfach gute Musik machen. Und ja, ich behaupte sogar das Tokio Hotel sich ihren Erfolg hart erarbeitet haben. Muss man sie deswegen jetzt lieben oder hassen? Nein! Hört einfach worauf ihr bock habt und scheißt drauf ob es mainstream oder underground ist.


Sie sind nicht Mainstream, weil sie gut sind, sondern weil die den Geschmack der Masse treffen.



Bloodletting schrieb:


> EDIT: Achja - Mainstreammusik ist für mich vor allem die Top100 Charts. Das Radiogedöns der Standardsender etc. Nicht oft sehr anspruchsvoll, aber genau deshalb beliebt.


/sign


----------



## Haxxler (13. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht Mainstream, weil sie gut sind, sondern weil die den Geschmack der Masse treffen.


Du merkst schon, dass du dir mit diesem Satz selbst ins Knie geschoßen hast oder? Wenn sie den Geschmack der Masse treffen, die Masse sie also gut findet dann sind sie nicht Mainstream weil viele sie gut finden? Also das musst du mir jetzt aber mal wirklich erklären...


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (13. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Du merkst schon, dass du dir mit diesem Satz selbst ins Knie geschoßen hast oder? Wenn sie den Geschmack der Masse treffen, die Masse sie also gut findet dann sind sie nicht Mainstream weil viele sie gut finden? Also das musst du mir jetzt aber mal wirklich erklären...





Ich verstehe nicht, was es an meinem Post nicht zu verstehen gibt. Aber ich erklärs nochmal: Wenn ein Künstler oder eine Band Mainstream ist, heißt das nicht, dass sie/er gut ist/sind, sondern lediglich, dass sie/er den Geschmack der Masse treffen/trifft.

Vielleicht hast du ja Halluzinationen und liest was ganz anderes, als das, was ich geschrieben habe. Anders kann ich mir deinen Post nicht erklären, ich will ja nicht denken, dass du nicht ganz klar im Kopf bist, was für ein abwegiger Gedanke.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Dezember 2009)

Es heißt aber auch noch lange nicht, dass sie schlecht sind. Wenn diese "Mainstream"Künstler so schlecht sind, hätten sie den "Erfolg" garnicht erst, aber du hast natürlich recht immerhin entscheidest du was gut und schlecht ist.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich unfehlbar und allwissend bin. Das ist kein Mensch.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Es heißt aber auch noch lange nicht, dass sie schlecht sind. Wenn diese "Mainstream"Künstler so schlecht sind, hätten sie den "Erfolg" garnicht erst, aber du hast natürlich recht immerhin entscheidest du was gut und schlecht ist.



Ich glaube Takti möchte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt.
Erfolg ungleich Können


----------



## Jester (13. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> EDIT: Achja - Mainstreammusik ist für mich vor allem die Top100 Charts. Das Radiogedöns der Standardsender etc. Nicht oft sehr anspruchsvoll, aber genau deshalb beliebt.




Das geht schon so in den Bereich, den ich als Mainstream bezeichnen wuerde!

Wie Einige hier vllt wissen, halte ich mich im Moment in den USA auf. Hier ist es wirklich ganz extrem, jeder Disney-Channel Star oder Aushilfsrapper bringt eigene Alben raus und die Teenies rennen denen scharenweise hinterher!
Wenn ich denen dann erklaere, dass die Interpreten weder die Texte noch die Musik noch irgendwas Anderes an ihrem Song gemacht haben als das Albumcoverfoto, glauben sie mir immer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Mainstream-Band ist fuer mich eine Band, die sich zwar sicher hart zum Erfolg gearbeitet haben, dann aber voellig im Kommerz versunken sind und sich von Musikproduzenten, Marktforschern und der BRAVO vorschreiben lassen, wie sie zu leben und zu musizieren haben!

Zum Schluss lass ich noch ein laessig eingeworfenes "In Flames we trust" hier.

Gruesse
Jester


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Haxxler nur anschließen: Einfach hören was einem gefällt... und wenn es halt ein paar andere Menschen auch mögen macht es keinerlei Unterschied.


das erste mal das ich mich lillyans meinung nur anschließen kann^^


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es ist halt "cooler" einen Musikgeschmack jenseits des Mainstreams zu haben.
> Irgendwann nach der Pubertät läst man sich von dieser Meinung und hört einfach das was einem gefällt.






Haxxler schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Es ist halt immer "cool" wenn man anders ist und Bands toll findet die sonst keiner toll findet, was eigentlich schwachsinn ist. Die meisten "Mainstream"-Künstler sind so erfolgreich, weil sie einfach gute Musik machen. Und ja, ich behaupte sogar das Tokio Hotel sich ihren Erfolg hart erarbeitet haben. Muss man sie deswegen jetzt lieben oder hassen? Nein! Hört einfach worauf ihr bock habt und scheißt drauf ob es mainstream oder underground ist.




Zwei durch aus quote-würdige Aussagen, die meine Meinung treffen.

Solche Künstler haben sich auch nach da oben gearbeitet. Von nichts kommt nicht. Solche DsdS-One-Hit-Wonder tauchen doch nie wieder auf.



> Irgendwann nach der Pubertät läst man sich von dieser Meinung und hört einfach das was einem gefällt.



Bei uns war es damals Linkin Park. Alle hörten sie in der Klasse irgendwann LP. Die "Obercoolen" sprangen dann irgendwann ab. Sei ja uncool, hören ja alle.


Ich höre das, was mir gefällt. Und wenn da mal ein Song total aus meinem üblichem Raster fällt interessiert mich das am wenigsten. 
Ich würde es auch sehr begrüßen, wenn Metallica sich 2010 in Wacken mal die Ehre geben würden. Aber da ist das "Mainstream"-Geheule im W:O:A-Forum ja auch sehr groß...


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse Mainstream. Absolut. Aus vollstem Herzen.
Wirklich, dieser Begriff kotzt mich an wie kaum etwas anderes. Früher war ich auch der "endtrve" Metal- und Punkfan, der kurz vorm Iro war. Mein genauso rebellisches Antifa-Engagement hat mich dann aber davon abgehalten. So ein Iro ist auf Demos echt auffällig. Nur leider waren manche meiner Freunde mehr so auf House oder Rap. bzw. ganze Gebiete wo ich war, z.B. bei einem Paris-Aufenthalt, wo ich mich dann schlicht nicht einpassen konnte. Waren ja alle Mainstream. Oder, viel besser, üble Raver. Und als "trver" Metaler ging das auch gar nicht an, mich mit so Leuten anzubiedern. Irgendwann hat mich das übelst angekotzt. Hör ich keine klassische Musik, weil Nazis Wagner hören? Höre ich kein Techno, weil auf der Loveparade eh alle Ecstasy schmeißen? Hör ich kein Metal, weil ich Bier & lange Haare nicht mag? Hör ich kein Rap, weil es viel zu viele Hopperopfer gibt? Hör ich keinen Pop und kein House, weil diese dauernd gleichaussehenden wasserstoffblonden Biatsches das auch hörn? Hör ich keinen Punk weil...okay, reden wir nicht über Punker *g*. Hör ich kein Reggae, weil die alle kiffen? Hör ich kein Ska, weil die Skatcher nach einem Konzert stinken wie die Schweine vor Schweiß?

Ich find Szenen einfach lächerlich. Sozial beschränkt und durch scheinheilige Ausreden wie MUSIKGESCHMACK begründet. Übrigens: All die Musikrichtungen die ich grad aufgezählt habe höre ich leidenschaftlich gerne. Immer noch, immer wieder. Jetzt gerade hör ich Betontod. 

Aber zurück zum wirklichen Thema:
Mainstream-Musik gibt es nicht. Es gibt One-Hit-Wonder, Dauerbrenner etc.
One-Hit-Wonder kennen wir alle. Bei wem hätte es keiner erwartet dass es da mehrere Hits gibt?
Natürlich, Lady Gaga, aktuell gesehen. Hätte ich nie gedacht. Weil ich dachte viel besser als Pokerface geht es für Ohrwurm und auch tanzen im Club nicht. Nur leider kamen dann noch andere Lieder wie Paparazzi und einfach mal der Fakt, dass Lady Gaga eine Gwen Stefani-Kopie ist, die leider Gottes live absolut Bombe ist. Und gute Live-Bands schaffen es immer weit, sobald sie berühmt sind. Ich erinnere da an "Mainstream"-Musik wie:
-Die Ärzte
-Rolling Stones
-Metallica
-Michael Jackson
-Die Toten Hosen
-In Flames
-Slipknot
-DJs sowieso...DJ Bobo oder auch David Guetta...
-etc. pp.

Ist gibt Mainstream v.a. auch in jeder Szene...und der größte Mainstream der jeweiligen Szene wird bekannt. Und in einer Szene wird man Mainstream, wenn man live gut ist. 

Oh mann...ich rede wirres Zeug^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich glaube Takti möchte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt.
> Erfolg ungleich Können



So kann mans auch sagen.






Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich find Szenen einfach lächerlich. Sozial beschränkt und durch scheinheilige Ausreden wie MUSIKGESCHMACK begründet.



/sign


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ...Text...


Ja du hast recht ist schon ziemlich lächerlich mit den Szenen. Trotzdem, wenn man einer angehören möchte dann soll man das tun. 

Mir ist es eigentlich scheiß egal, ob Mainstream oder nicht, ich höre das was mir gefällt und wenn mir das nicht gefällt was andere hören ist es mir auch scheiß egal, nur wenn die anfangen das zu beleidigen was ich mag oder mich gleich als Emo oder Goth bezeichnen (also gleich als Selbstmord gefährdeten Spinner hinstellen) , weil ich größtenteils Schwarz angezogen bin, da fängt es dann schon an, das ich mich aufrege, da das bei mir in der Schule immer etwas übertrieben nervige Dimensionen annimmt.


----------

